# Where can I find out about piano recitals going on in the U.K?



## tonystanton

Could someone please tell me where to find about piano recitals going on in the u.k? I've no idea, and searches on google seem to throw up next to nothing. I'm particularly keen to find any concerts of the Beethoven sonatas if anybody knows of any? 
Thank you
Tony


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Tony,

I was able to come up with a few links that might be of interest to you:


Wigmore Hall - London Pianoforte Series 

7 November 2014 St John's
Smith Square
London
SW1P 3HA
United Kingdom

Details:
Web site
_Mark Bebbington at St John's Smith Square_

Mark Bebbington, piano

To include:
McCabe: _Tenebrae_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Saturday's Guardian newspaper each week is a TV and entertainment guide (The Guide) which lists musical performances, including classical music. Mine is specific to the North of England, where I live - it's regional, so you'll get London and the South East if you live there, etc. It's pretty good, lists large and small venues, local events and festivals and so on. (Other broadsheets may well do similar things.)

If you look there, you'll get to know what venues stage what sort of performances, and you can then look online, get put on emailing lists, request programmes etc. If there are major music colleges in your area, they will often stage more adventurous repertoire. 

That's how I've done it - you build up a network over time.

I hope that's helpful

T-Vox


----------



## ptr

classical-music.com's "what's on" search engine can be a useful tool for finding recitals and concerts;

http://www.classical-music.com/whats-on

Concert Diary has something similar:

http://www.concert-diary.com/

Otherwise I think that You have to survey all of the concert givers web-sites, a long and dire work...

/ptr


----------



## tonystanton

Thank you for the help guys, I will investigate all the things you have given me. 
Much obliged
T.S x


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Hi Tony

its difficult to know if this is any use to you as you don't specify where you live, but there are some interesting piano recitals at Lancaster this academic year - details on the website at 
https://www.liveatlica.org/whats-on?filter=music&layout=grid&gclid=CNXMnaGwr8ACFdLKtAodEiAAwA


----------



## Passiflor

Check the websites of the Wigmore Hall and St John's Smith Square, (St Martin in the Fields & St James's Piccadilly have regular lunchtime recitals) 
The Royal College of Music, Royal Academy of Music, Guildhall School of Music & Drama - all have free recitals.
All these are in London though.


----------

